# Help with next year's plan of elemental sulfur (high pH)



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

Ph is 7.8 and need to know the best plan on when to apply and how much/often. One of the the areas of the lawn is newly renovated (this fall). Also, any recommendations on brands/or types. I've seen granular types of elemental sulfur but seems a bit wasteful money wise.


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

@Greendoc any advice on this one?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Tronk92 said:


> @Greendoc any advice on this one?


I need a lot more information to say anything. Type of grass? Ability to irrigate? Length of growing season? No such thing as an easy one size fits all answer. Would not try to give one regarding Sulfur. If something goes wrong with Sulfur grass dies.


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

@Greendoc .Kbg, able to irrigate. And growing season is about 23-24 weeks. Central Illinois. Definitely looking for best practice in regards to this. I know sulfur is a critical process.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

When during that growing season is the turf under heat stress?


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

@


Greendoc said:


> When during that growing season is the turf under heat stress?


Definitely June/July depending on the year. But mostly always July. Upper 90s to 100+ degrees most days this year in july


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You can do 2 applications per year of 5 lb per 1000 sq ft. Application #1 is in May. Application #2 is in August/September.


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

Greendoc said:


> You can do 2 applications per year of 5 lb per 1000 sq ft. Application #1 is in May. Application #2 is in August/September.


Awesome. Appreciate it doc!


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

Greendoc said:


> You can do 2 applications per year of 5 lb per 1000 sq ft. Application #1 is in May. Application #2 is in August/September.


Would you recommend citric acid to be put down on separate applications?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Tronk92 said:


> Would you recommend citric acid to be put down on separate applications?


1 lb/1000 sq ft Citric can be done monthly or even every 14 days as long as you are irrigating


----------



## pjt (Aug 3, 2020)

I did two sulfur applications (Martin Disper-Sul Pastille) this year (May and August) at 5 lbs/M. pH in March was measured at 8.1. I'm curious to see the pH effect (if any) on my next soil test. I also used AS almost exclusively for N this year. We didn't have rain in Texas this summer to support citric acid apps.


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

pjt said:


> I did two sulfur applications (Martin Disper-Sul Pastille) this year (May and August) at 5 lbs/M. pH in March was measured at 8.1. I'm curious to see the pH effect (if any) on my next soil test. I also used AS almost exclusively for N this year. We didn't have rain in Texas this summer to support citric acid apps.


Yeah, that's my plan next season. I am currently using only AMS as my nitrogen source as well. Keep me posted on your next soil test!


----------



## T76turbo (9 mo ago)

Please post your results if you do testing. 

I live in Florida. Sandy soil. St augustine grass. My PH was between 7.39 and 7.67 over a few spots I had tested...... I am slowly adding acidifying fertilizers and sulfur. Going to get the county extension office to retest soon. Interested in how you progress as well. I am also thinking of getting a big bag of citric acid from amazon and starting to spray that as well.

(I wouldnt have had this high PH if the company who does my normal lawn spraying hadnt used a VERY inaccurate PH meter and told me my PH was in the upper 5's. Which caused me to add 200lbs of lime to my yard. Got suspicious something was off and had 2 lab tests done. Both showed well over 7 PH.)


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

T76turbo said:


> Please post your results if you do testing.
> 
> I live in Florida. Sandy soil. St augustine grass. My PH was between 7.39 and 7.67 over a few spots I had tested...... I am slowly adding acidifying fertilizers and sulfur. Going to get the county extension office to retest soon. Interested in how you progress as well. I am also thinking of getting a big bag of citric acid from amazon and starting to spray that as well.
> 
> (I wouldnt have had this high PH if the company who does my normal lawn spraying hadnt used a VERY inaccurate PH meter and told me my PH was in the upper 5's. Which caused me to add 200lbs of lime to my yard. Got suspicious something was off and had 2 lab tests done. Both showed well over 7 PH.)


Yeah that's definitely a bummer. It's hard to trust someone else with testing your soil IMO. I plan to start next season with ES and citric acid. I will post soil test results as well next spring just to see if there was any change just from the AMS


----------

